# Pledge furniture polish on a fretboard?



## Mastodon (Mar 5, 2006)

So I just went to the music store and got some lemon oil for my fretboard and it's soaking it in right now.

I was just curious though...would pledge lemon furniture polish work? It says no wax ingredients that create residues...


----------



## etohk (Mar 5, 2006)

I have heard that high grade mineral oil is the best to use, the kind that chefs use in their cutting blocks....


----------



## Elysian (Mar 5, 2006)

i use pledge's stuff to clean my fretboard, that foamy stuff they have... i do it with the strings on even, cover the whole fretboard, scrub it with an old toothbrush, then wipe it all down, works wonders, even cleans the strings pretty good...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Mar 5, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> So I just went to the music store and got some lemon oil for my fretboard and it's soaking it in right now.
> 
> I was just curious though...would pledge lemon furniture polish work? It says no wax ingredients that create residues...


 I really don't know about this one.

I used pledge on my beater and my old classical once for shits n' giggles, to no harm. Cleaned the fretboards very nicely. However, it didn't seem to lubricate the fretboard nearly as well as lemon oil. 

So, _maybe_ works as a cleaner (use with care)...? But not as a conditioner/lubricant. For that, I would use lemon oil or bore oil.


----------



## AVH (Mar 5, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I really don't know about this one.
> 
> I used pledge on my beater and my old classical once for shits n' giggles, to no harm. Cleaned the fretboards very nicely. However, it didn't seem to lubricate the fretboard nearly as well as lemon oil.
> 
> So, _maybe_ works as a cleaner (use with care)...? But not as a conditioner/lubricant. For that, I would use lemon oil or bore oil.



Exactly. I'm wary of any solvents that aren't time-proven for fingerboards, or that can possibly dry out the rosewood. If I do that, I use naptha to clean the board and only if it's really dirty. Yes naptha can dry out the wood as well, but always follow up with a good drink of lemon oil. It's a time honored by many luthiers for years, so i trust it.

But that stuff may work, who knows. Let us know if you run into any weirdness with the wood from that.


----------



## Elysian (Mar 5, 2006)

Dendroaspis said:


> Exactly. I'm wary of any solvents that aren't time-proven for fingerboards, or that can possibly dry out the rosewood. If I do that, I use naptha to clean the board and only if it's really dirty. Yes naptha can dry out the wood as well, but always follow up with a good drink of lemon oil. It's a time honored by many luthiers for years, so i trust it.
> 
> But that stuff may work, who knows. Let us know if you run into any weirdness with the wood from that.


i've been using it for at least 3 years now on all my guitars, with no ill effects, afaik the pledge i use is lemon oil based, besides, its made to be used on hard woods...


----------



## AVH (Mar 5, 2006)

Hmmm...I think I may try this out then. Oh and it'll smell good too..
Cue Homer: "mmmmm.....lemony neck...."


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 5, 2006)

Dendroaspis said:


> Hmmm...I think I may try this out then. Oh and it'll smell good too..
> Cue Homer: "mmmmm.....lemony neck...."



*CHOMP* "Uh-oh..."


----------

